
3-D Printing Maps to Help the Blind - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/03/3-d-printed-maps/471738/?single_page=true
======
nataliam511
Super interesting. My only concern is that with traditional braille, it's
still printed on paper, and thus easily recycled. If you're creating building
and/or city maps that changes regularly... it's not super feasible to keep
printing new ones, even if the data is stored digitally and therefore easy to
update. Very exciting stuff though.

~~~
pen2l
Just one note: it's possible to "recycle" 3d printed things. You could reduce
them to "pellets", and turn the pellets into the PLA spools you started out
on. See [https://www.3dhubs.com/talk/thread/how-make-your-own-
filamen...](https://www.3dhubs.com/talk/thread/how-make-your-own-filament-
recycling-old-3d-prints-part-1)

